# A video from Mike's hidden camera



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7057831 :biggrin:


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG!!! Matt, that is the funniest thing I have seen in a while. Well there is always Dee's driving......


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Matt, here is a good on for you...

This one is even better....
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7058179


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jasoncb said:


> Matt, here is a good on for you...
> 
> This one is even better....
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7058179


LOL, Jason

I'm gonna tell Dee and he's gonna ****** slap you :tongue:, good one bro:cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dude, that LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

LOLOLOL I just about spilled my drink on the keyboard that was a hoot!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG! thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

*DEE ROSS ******

THAT WAS FUNNY. NOT REALLY, BUT REALLY IT WAS LOL LOL.:biggrin::biggrin::dance::dance:*****. I will be taking that sportman's money home. Just playing but really I am *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job Matt. That was awesome.
Long live the Mugen Mafia


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*wow...*


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Associated Plow? lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Mugen Mafiwaaaa????? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Long Live HB!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

what the HB rainbow warriors. yea right.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

You racing this weekend Mark???


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Their is only one real Mafia in rc, I would say it would be the Mugen gangsters! But long before their was even mugen in texas it was the Serpent Mafia that was big in Texas. LOL :cop:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea that is the plan. got a new ninja to get ready for next weekend.

you must be talking about onroad. Who cares. The off road mafia is plays dirty.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Name the last "Major Off-Road Race" Mugen won?





















lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Euros.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you still riding the coat tails of the 08 world championship. Come on Smiley it is 2010 the worlds are around the corner. Lets see how this year turns out. It will probably be a serpent or something stupid like that. LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mugen Mafia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sure, They won the Euros. When is the last time they won a US Race?

As for the '08 Worlds, Atushi Hara can drive anything, Including a 1/8 Buggy. This year you canot count out Tessman and Robbers.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm putting my vote out there for the worlds. Savoya has been looking **** good lately. I'm betting on him winning it in Thailand.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I think a mugen won the worlds warn up that Tessmen and Robbers were both at.
Take that


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mugenvy*

A temporary state of MUGENVY occours when an individual gets schooled by a Mugen.....


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is the newest hidden video!!!
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7073475

Matt, here is the same video translated just for you!!!
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7073489


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez!!! you guys are throwing the blows!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Robbers had a servo go out and tessman has engine problems. Trust me, They have their stuff ironed out for the worlds.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Did he say "Black is wack and, White is right?"


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here ya go Jason

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/illustrateur-uk-811ed8693fb0d79245d317283debfd80.html

This one is for DEE ROSS

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/graphiste-uk-fd3263c10d162fd645a0eaf9baa39516.html


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

HAHAHA.... well I guess you should be in that class with me as well, being that you finished behind me...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

we need more.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

omg, finally watched these movies. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok fine I will keep it going.

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.php?lang=uk


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

try again.

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-65ca7f255ad34c2846b5acd9042b3622.html


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> try again.
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-65ca7f255ad34c2846b5acd9042b3622.html


LMAO that's a good one Jason :cheers:, Mark do you have a tire glue problem ?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol, just wait until I get more time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yep....let's see more.....those are great!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is a video from last Saturday

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7199433/


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

**** YEAH!!! That's funny!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's a good one!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

And another.........

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/illustrateur-uk-7910b1d398f1e3b88fc3d768a5b1d1b9.html


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

lol, good one Jason...


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been waiting over a week to post this.. I keep on thinking of things to add... Anyway here is what I have so far...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jasoncb said:


> I have been waiting over a week to post this.. I keep on thinking of things to add... Anyway here is what I have so far...


OMG

Jason That's hilarious :biggrin:, I love the " a smurf jizzed in my face"

Next time you come by my work I will let you compete for 500 doooollllaaa :wink:.

Chinese nuts lol :rotfl:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## flounderking (Aug 22, 2006)

Jasoncb said:


> I have been waiting over a week to post this.. I keep on thinking of things to add... Anyway here is what I have so far...


I don't know anyone on this rc board but it seem like Jason has a crush on matt . it's a funny video for sure.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Jasoncb said:


> lol, good one Jason...


LMAO Jason, I didn't know you Hindi, but your translation was deadon, except for the curse words left out.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Here is a video from last Saturday
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7199433/


Im gonna shut all the power down now!

Funny stuff...I need to look at this thread more often.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> Here is a video from last Saturday
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7199433/


LOL keep'em coming that was awesome.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

A preview into Saturday night.

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7204999


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the Hot-O-S pronunciation of Hotto's.......

And the little step and arm wave that Roger does in there is f'in funny!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

hahaha. too funny.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

roger didnt you mean
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried making a video on that website and its actually harder than it looks to make those toons pronounce things and have vocal pauses properly so kodos to you guys. I want more!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> roger didnt you mean
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


oah yeah..:spineyes:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> I tried making a video on that website and its actually harder than it looks to make those toons pronounce things and have vocal pauses properly so kodos to you guys. I want more!


I will leave that up to Mark and Roger. I think they have scheduled a meeting tonight to come up with someting....lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

this thread is friggin hilarious....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya I want a 3-5 min long one that makes fun of EVERYone in some way or another, and their cars.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Try this one

fFHGuNehtgA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

tannerH said:


> Try this one
> 
> fFHGuNehtgA[/MEDIA]]


Nice one Tanner!!! Smiley sure can eat some chicken...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was awesome Tanner


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL!!!!!! Awesome Tanner! Too Funny!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This is the funniest thread we've ever had on here!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha! "and I mean a whole lot of chicken"....lol


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I heard rumors of it, but come on how much chicken can a rc painter eat?


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

O53s4oKDP38[/MEDIA]]


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha!!!
Don't worry smiley, I'm right behind you on those steak fingers at Mike's. Those are gooooood...


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL Chuck. 

Awesome Vids!!!!! TOOOOOOOOO Funny!!!!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys are freakin nutz.lmao


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

nikki did this one..
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7428137/


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok this isn't RC related but was funny if not scary and along the same cartoon like idea.


----------

